# Canadian soldier found dead in Afghanistan (Bdr Jeremie Ouellet)



## dapaterson (11 Mar 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/03/11/afghanistan-cda.html?ref=rss



> A Canadian soldier was found dead in Afghanistan on Tuesday, but a military official said the death was not related to combat.
> 
> Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche told reporters that Bombardier Jeremie Ouellet, 22, was found at 2:15 p.m. in his accommodation quarters at the Canadian base in Kandahar.



more on link


----------



## Pte.Butt (11 Mar 2008)

Rest in peace my fellow Soldier, you did your duty well


----------



## medaid (11 Mar 2008)

Rest In Peace brother.


----------



## ark (11 Mar 2008)

RIP soldier


----------



## deedster (11 Mar 2008)

No matter the circumstanxces, you served your Country well.  Thank you dear soldier


----------



## GAP (11 Mar 2008)

Condolances...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Mar 2008)

Article Link

By Stephanie Levitz, The Canadian Press

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - An investigation has been launched after a Canadian soldier was found dead at the main military base in Kandahar. 

The body of Bombardier Jeremie Ouellet was found Tuesday afternoon in sleeping quarters at the Kandahar Air Field. Ouellet, 22, was with the 1st Regiment Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, based in Shilo, Man. 

"The soldier's death is not related to combat, Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche said in a briefing at the air field, 12 hours after Ouellet's body was found. 

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service will look into the circumstances surrounding the death. 

The CFNIS is the major crimes investigative unit of the Canadian military police and probes all incidents involving Canadian military personnel or property at home or abroad. 

A statement released by the Department of National Defence said enemy action had been ruled out. 

The military released no further information, citing the investigation. 

Ouellet had only recently arrived in Afghanistan as part of the newest rotation of soldiers taking over Canada's military efforts in Kandahar. 

He was from Matane, Que. 

"Our thoughts are with the family and friends of Bombardier Ouellet," Laroche said. 

"Our primary focus at this time is to provide the best possible support to his family and colleagues." 

Kandahar Air Field is home to over 10,000 soldiers who make up the International Security Assistance Force working in Afghanistan. 

It is the headquarters of the Canadian mission, but the American, British and Dutch militaries also maintain a significant presence. 

The base functions as a miniature city, with several dining halls, recreation facilities, and the well-known boardwalk housing Tim Hortons, Burger King and Pizza Hut. 

Soldiers sleep in tents or barracks. 

Though there are around 2,500 Canadian soldiers deployed in Afghanistan, more than half live outside the air field. 

Ouellet was the 80th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan. 

Improvised explosive devices have been responsible for the majority of deaths. 

The last time a Canadian soldier was killed on the base was in March 2007. 

Corp. Kevin Megeney, a 25-year-old reservist with 1st Battalion of the Nova Scotia Highlanders, died after being shot in the chest. 

An investigation into the incident is ongoing. 

His death was described in excruciating detail in a U.S. magazine article written by the B.C. physician who had attended to Megeney at the hospital on the base. 

The military later amended its contracts with civilian physicians as a result. 

In August 2006, Master Cpl. Jeffery Scott Walsh of Regina was killed in a shooting accident on patrol outside Kandahar. 

Master Cpl. Robbie Fraser, based in Shilo, Man., with 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry regiment, was charged with one count of manslaughter and one count of negligent performance of duty. 

Only one soldier has committed suicide while on duty in Afghanistan. 

Maj. Raymond Ruckpaul was found dead inside ISAF headquarters in Kabul on Aug. 29, 2007. 

An investigation concluded his death from a gunshot wound was a suicide. 

There has also been one report of a Canadian soldier committing suicide once he returned home from Afghanistan. 

The body of Pte. Frederic Couture of the Royal 22nd Regiment was found at his family's home outside Montreal in November. 

Part of his leg had been amputated following a bombing. 

The number of former soldiers suffering from post-traumatic stress has more than tripled since Canada first deployed troops to Afghanistan, say figures released by Veterans Affairs Canada. 

Figures obtained last summer by The Canadian Press show that of 1,300 Canadian Forces members who served in Afghanistan since 2005, 28 per cent had symptoms suggestive of one or more mental-health problems. The numbers are based on post-deployment screening. 

Of those, just over six per cent were possibly suffering from PTSD and another five per cent showed symptoms of major depression. 

Prior to going overseas soldiers are given briefings that involve a psychiatrist, a social worker and a mental-health nurse. Their services are also available at Kandahar Air Field for troops in theatre. 

Within four months of coming home, there is post-deployment screening.






The Canadian Press Photo: Bombardier Jeremie Ouellet was found dead in an accommodation room at Kandahar Airfield


----------



## Rocketryan (11 Mar 2008)

Rest in peace soldier, thank you for your service


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Mar 2008)

RIP  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Mar 2008)

Of course, a promo comes on during the Global show I am watching titled "Canadian soldier KILLED".. why can't they just report the truth instead of speculating for ratings?!?!That is so frustrating.

RIP Bomber, RIP...


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2008)

We'll take the load from hereon in.
Rest in peace Bombardier Ouellet, your service is done

My condolences to Family, friends and comrades at this difficult time

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## 29CARR (12 Mar 2008)

Bdr Oullet:
My prayers go out to you and your family and your comrades left behind.  Thank you for volunteering to serve your country and for your sacrifice.  May God Bless You.
Rest in Peace


----------



## manhole (12 Mar 2008)

RIP, condolences to your family and friends.......


----------



## CdnArtyWife (12 Mar 2008)

RIP Bdr, my thoughts and prayers are with your family, friends and Regt. 

UBIQUE!

CAW


----------



## ballz (12 Mar 2008)

RIP :cdnsalute:


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Mar 2008)

I feel terrible for those that this Bdr left behind.  Of course, he'll be remembered as the 80th Canadian _killed_ in Afghanistan, though this couldn't be further from the truth (he was neither killed nor the 80th).


----------



## GUNS (12 Mar 2008)

End of Mission 

RIP


----------



## armoured recce man (12 Mar 2008)

RIP gunner


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Mar 2008)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2008)

RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Mar 2008)

More sad news. RIP


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Mar 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I feel terrible for those that this Bdr left behind.  Of course, he'll be remembered as the 80th Canadian _killed_ in Afghanistan, though this couldn't be further from the truth (he was neither killed nor the 80th).



Bdr, End of Mission, Stand Easy.

CTV, "He is the 80th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan."  
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080312/afghan_suicide_080312/20080312?hub=TopStories


----------



## Yrys (12 Mar 2008)

Troops in Afghanistan bid final farewell to Bombardier Jeremie Ouellet



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - Hundreds of Canadian and coalition troops snapped to silent attention Wednesday as eight of their comrades,
> a mournful bagpiper trailing behind them, sent another fallen soldier on his final journey home.
> 
> A blinding Afghan sun hung low in the sky as the grim-faced pallbearers loaded a military transport plane with Bombardier Jeremie Ouellet's coffin,
> ...




Article by CP  on link


----------



## fire_guy686 (12 Mar 2008)

Rest Easy Bdr.


----------



## Celticgirl (12 Mar 2008)

R.I.P. Soldier


----------



## Astalos (12 Mar 2008)

RIP Bomb


----------



## BernDawg (13 Mar 2008)

Stand easy Bomber.


----------



## tech2002 (13 Mar 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## KJL (13 Mar 2008)

Rest easy good sir and thank you.


----------



## LieutenantHoward (14 Mar 2008)

I am a U.S. soldier, but had to come honor the dead.

R.I.P.  



2LT John Howard
82nd Airborne Division,3rd BCT,1st Batt.,505th PIR


----------



## fraserdw (15 Mar 2008)

End of Mission, Stand Easy!


----------



## James (15 Mar 2008)

I saw this on CTV a couple days ago. It's kind of irritating. It seems the only times you here about Afghanistan is if its being voted on in Parliament, or if a soldier dies.

Whatever...

My condolences to the soldier's family... Can't be easy...


----------



## combatbuddha (17 Mar 2008)

A pleasure to have served with him.
RIP


----------



## Kilroy (1 Apr 2008)

combatbuddha said:
			
		

> A pleasure to have served with him.
> RIP



Couldn't agree more with you Combatbuddha!! 

You served your country well Bomber!!


----------

